# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un sapo andando por casa

## ARAGORM

Es raro verlos por aquí, lo que me extraña es que no llevara una cantimplora en la espalda :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que lo que hacen es buscar la humedad.
Quizá por eso se acercan tanto a las casas.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Creo que lo que hacen es buscar la humedad.
> Quizá por eso se acercan tanto a las casas.


Posíblemente sea por eso, al lado estaban los cubos que tengo con agua para los perros y la piscina.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

El día antes de llover por el Fresnedas el viernes, al venir de trabajar, por la carretera de regreso a casa, se me cruzaron dos sapos...
En definitiva, al día siguiente llovio. Siempre que veo sapos llueve!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Los sapos siempre buscan la humedad, a diferencia de las ranas que siempre viven en medio acuático.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace unos años, en verano. Estábamos en el campo cavando, para meter unas tuberías de agua, y nos encontramos un sapo enterrado. Lo recuerdo, porque tenía una caparazón en la espalda duro, estaba como invernando. Me dijeron que no lo tocara, porque podría ser venenoso.

----------


## Los terrines

> Hace unos años, en verano. Estábamos en el campo cavando, para meter unas tuberías de agua, y nos encontramos un sapo enterrado. Lo recuerdo, porque tenía una caparazón en la espalda duro, estaba como invernando. Me dijeron que no lo tocara, porque podría ser venenoso.


Buenas noches.

No tengo ni idea de si los sapos invernan, pero no parece que el verano sea la época mas adecuada para hacerlo. Disculpa la broma, embalses al 100%.

Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo las fotos de un sapo que fotografié ayer.









Las he hecho yo, pero aún así me encanta la última.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos embalses al 100%, veo las verrugas de un color rojo intenso, normalmente suelen tenerlas amarillentas, puede ser que este en celo por la primavera o eso creo yo.
Un saludo paisano.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bonitas fotos embalses al 100%, veo las verrugas de un color rojo intenso, normalmente suelen tenerlas amarillentas, puede ser que este en celo por la primavera o eso creo yo.
> Un saludo paisano.


Yo pensaba que podrían contener veneno o alguna toxina y no lo toqué por si las moscas.

----------


## REEGE

A éstos bichitos, mejor ni tocarlos...
Mira embalses al 100% lo que he visto por la red, sobre esas manchas rojizas.

*Los sapos comunes de jardin segregan una sustancia inofensiva que en algunas especies casi no se percibe y es un mecanismo de defensa. pero hay algunas especies de sapos que generalmente se encuentran en las zonas selvaticas que son muy venenosos, con tan solo rozarlos producen la muerte incluso la de un hombre por que posee toxinas muy poderosas para defenderse de los depredadores, este tipo de sapo, o sea los venenosos se identifican facilmente por que poseen lineas o manchas rojas en su lomo. existen sapos que de un color mas amarillento que los indios en la antiguedad los utilizaban lamiendoles el lomo, por que las toxinas de estos sapos producen en el hombre analgesia y tambien alucinaciones.*

Fuente :Stick Out Tongue: reguntas frecuentes yahoo.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A éstos bichitos, mejor ni tocarlos...
> Mira embalses al 100% lo que he visto por la red, sobre esas manchas rojizas.
> 
> *Los sapos comunes de jardin segregan una sustancia inofensiva que en algunas especies casi no se percibe y es un mecanismo de defensa. pero hay algunas especies de sapos que generalmente se encuentran en las zonas selvaticas que son muy venenosos, con tan solo rozarlos producen la muerte incluso la de un hombre por que posee toxinas muy poderosas para defenderse de los depredadores, este tipo de sapo, o sea los venenosos se identifican facilmente por que poseen lineas o manchas rojas en su lomo. existen sapos que de un color mas amarillento que los indios en la antiguedad los utilizaban lamiendoles el lomo, por que las toxinas de estos sapos producen en el hombre analgesia y tambien alucinaciones.*
> 
> Fuentereguntas frecuentes yahoo.es


Ufff, gracias REEGE, menos mal que no lo toqué. Aunque supongo que no será mortal, pero mejor prevenir que curar!!

----------


## REEGE

No te preocupes embalses al 100%, ese tipo de sapos seguro que no será el de tus fotos, pero aún así no puedes fiarte y menos tocarlos...
Yo no sé si lo dije, la semana pasada ví algunos por el Fresnedas y son claro síntoma de las lluvias que se nos avecinan...
Anoche regresando de una despedida de soltero del campo, se nos cruzaron algunos por la carretera... Que señal tan clara de lluvias!!!

----------


## perdiguera

A ver, que el sapo de la foto de embalses al 100% me parece que es un sapo corredor o uno común y ninguno de los dos es venenoso, ni mortal ni zarandajas.
Lo que son es algo asquerosos de tocar pero nada más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A ver, que el sapo de la foto de embalses al 100% me parece que es un sapo corredor o uno común y ninguno de los dos es venenoso, ni mortal ni zarandajas.
> Lo que son es algo asquerosos de tocar pero nada más.


Ea, pues ya está solucionado. Ya tengo mascota mientras no se valla de la piscina. El miércoles le tocará otra sesión de fotos  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Phoracantha

> A ver, que el sapo de la foto de embalses al 100% me parece que es un sapo corredor o uno común y ninguno de los dos es venenoso, ni mortal ni zarandajas.
> Lo que son es algo asquerosos de tocar pero nada más.


exactamente

el sapo de la primera foto es el escuerzo o sapo común

el de las siguientes fotos es un sapo corredor. Se notan bastante las diferencias entre uno y otro.

Antes de guiaros por informaciones dudosas de "yahoo" que además hablan de especies tropicales, podríais consultar alguna guía de anfibios ibéricos.

Un poco de información "de aquí"

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/biodive...tcm7-21372.pdf

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/biodive...tcm7-21373.pdf

si hay un animal clásico como ejemplo de aliado del agricultor esos son los sapos

----------


## perdiguera

> exactamente
> 
> el sapo de la primera foto es el escuerzo o sapo común
> 
> el de las siguientes fotos es un sapo corredor. Se notan bastante las diferencias entre uno y otro.
> 
> Antes de guiaros por informaciones dudosas de "yahoo" que además hablan de especies tropicales, podríais consultar alguna guía de anfibios ibéricos.
> 
> Un poco de información "de aquí"
> ...


Bienvenido Phoracantha a este tu foro.
No está mal tu aportación en tu primer día. Veo que de Fauna tienes bastante idea, me alegro porque así nos ayudarás a identificar las especies que desconocemos.
Y gracias por refrendar mi opinión en este tema.

----------


## Phoracantha

muchas gracias perdiguera!

un placer charlar con todos vosotros y aprender cosas nuevas, y si algo puedo aportar pues mira mejor que mejor

un saludo

----------

